
Timeline of Canada's progress in tech industry and academia - yottabytt
https://cshope.org/canada/
======
yottabytt
With many countries expressing anti-immigrant sentiments even at the federal
levels, Canada is one among the few who are at least welcoming from the
federal level. Keep yourself updated with what's happening in Canada's
computer science industry and academia by visiting
[https://cshope.org/canada/](https://cshope.org/canada/)

